# aerial winches



## RenoRigger (Apr 15, 2014)

I'm looking to purchase a winch and am looking for companies that can install and train the crew. We do 4-5 shows a year that sit for 3-4 months at a time. More and more companies are wanting to do some type of aerial acts and the bosses want to purchase a winch. Most of our shows come from overseas so transporting their equipment is cost prohibitive.


----------



## themuzicman (Apr 15, 2014)

Motorized or unmotorized? If you are actively suspending people from the winch, you will want to consult with the firms that specialize in hoisting people (zfx, foy) to get a gear recommendation and training on the gear maintenance -- as the training on a winch is fairly simple (motorized: push up to go up, down to go down, unmotorized: pull this chain to go up, this chain to go down).


----------



## porkchop (Apr 16, 2014)

Given you're user name I'd suggest you contact:

> *TAIT LAS VEGAS*
> 6955 SPEEDWAY BLVD, #T101
> LAS VEGAS, NV 89115
> UNITED STATES
> ...



They have a pretty large variety of equipment that's capable of doing that kind of thing and are well known in the industry for doing it well and most of all safely. Word of warning, anything that is actually safe enough for performer flight is not going to come cheap.

You could also contact:

> *Stage Technologies Inc*
> 6651 Schuster Street
> Las Vegas, NV 89118
> United States of America
> t +1 702 798 3838


But they're owned by Tait now so I'm not sure if you'll get the same information or not.


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Apr 16, 2014)

I second porkchop's suggestion. Just spent a day with two folks from Tait and in the southwest, that's who I'd go to. First rate.


----------



## RenoRigger (Apr 18, 2014)

porkchop said:


> Given you're user name I'd suggest you contact:
> 
> 
> They have a pretty large variety of equipment that's capable of doing that kind of thing and are well known in the industry for doing it well and most of all safely. Word of warning, anything that is actually safe enough for performer flight is not going to come cheap.
> ...



Thanks, I'll give them a shout. And I know that it won't be cheap but the higher ups think it will be.


----------



## Jay Ashworth (Apr 19, 2014)

Remind the higher ups that wrongful death lawsuits tend to be pretty expensive...

Sent from my SPH-L720


----------



## What Rigger? (May 4, 2014)

porkchop said:


> Given you're user name I'd suggest you contact:
> 
> 
> They have a pretty large variety of equipment that's capable of doing that kind of thing and are well known in the industry for doing it well and most of all safely. Word of warning, anything that is actually safe enough for performer flight is not going to come cheap.
> ...



Tait is the dopest stuff going. Love those guys. (If you're looking for Fisher Technical/FTSI, Tait bought them so all that Navigator tastiness is now there)


----------

